# labrador x springer breeders?



## Bossdog (29 August 2006)

Hi!  Newbie on the board but I hope you can help

I have a wonderful rescue dog who is a lab x springer and I had no idea they were such a good combination, now I am looking for another but I can't for the life of me find anyone who breeds such a cross, can anyone point me in the right directionn?!

Thanks in advance!

Jules x


----------



## TURBOBERT (29 August 2006)

Ummm!  Not sure I approve these crosses - they are mongrels after all.  Same with Labradoodles which fetch enormous sums of money!


----------



## sea_view (29 August 2006)

If both parents are pedigrees they are known as first breeds not mongrels!


----------



## Marbs (29 August 2006)

Are there none in your local trade-it/free ads/similar mag?

Found my labxspringer in there (labradinger as he's known to us) . Is a wonderful dog.


----------



## Onyxia (29 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
 Same with Labradoodles which fetch enormous sums of money! 

[/ QUOTE ]
But they did have a job to begin with.Friend works with guid dogs and they loved the combination, were perfect for blind peopl with alergies to longer coats.

Only really object to pure fashion crosses.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (30 August 2006)

Oooohh my first dog was a Springer x Retriever lovely dog (big hairy mop!!).  He was a bit lacking in the brain department, but great with kids.


----------



## Bossdog (30 August 2006)

I totally approve of first crosses, it creates hybrid vigour and despite the large number of reputable careful breeders, there are few pure breeds that don't have some sort of genetic medical condition.  I have always been very careful when choosing pure breeds in the past to ensure that the breeder has minimised any genetic problems in his/her bloodlines but it can never be guaranteed.

Obviously crosses get problems too but I adore the springador cross and I just wondered if there were any breeders.  Thanks everyone

Love Jules x


----------



## prose (2 September 2006)

Ugh. Just what we need. 

I live in the States and am sick of hearing about Puggles, Goldendoodles, Malti-Poos etc. With no breed group to answer to, the standard of breeders involved in the raising of "hybrids" is questionable, at best.

My dog is a purebreed and has had no health problems whatsoever. The sire and dam have had CERF tests (patellas) and BAER hearing tests. She is from a long line of champions with a huge emphasis placed on health. As long as one buys a dog from a good breeder (not just AKC or KC, but actively involved in showing/agility etc.) then you'll be fine.

It is insane to think that, one generation down the line, a "Springador" is going to escape the hip issues that Labs are subject to. And you can bet that the "breeders" won't be using good stock either; no pedigree breeder worth his or her salt would dare muck up generations of striving to attatin a healthy breed standard. No way.


----------



## Bossdog (4 September 2006)

I agree completley that pure breeds need to be maintained at the highest possible level of healthy genetics and I can see why some people regard these crosses as superficial.  

However all breeds have come from some form of established crossing in history and who is to say that in 100 years time, a labradoodle will not be regarded as highly as a dalmation.  All pure breeds were created with a purpose in mind, even if it was just to sit in someones lap. 

A couple of hundred years ago people didn't have the medical knowledge to be able to diagnose why someone was allergic to something.  Now we know that cat and dog hair intolerances exist so why not cater for these people, they can still be dog lovers, can't they?  If a crossbreed can enable them to be a dog owner, why is that such a bad thing?  I don't believe that it will be long before there are established breeders of such crosses, perhaps one day they may even be included in the Kennel club as a recognised breed.  

Rant over!

Love Jules (and her very healthy 7yo GSD and a wonderful springador)


----------



## prose (4 September 2006)

I hate to say it but the whole "hypoallergenic" breed thing is a complete myth. It's the dander that's responsible, not the hair. My friend has severe allergies to all furry critters and can't even go near a Chinese Crested dog...

This information is taken from an asthma website:

"There is no "hypoallergenic" dog breed. Dog allergies are not affected by physical characteristics such as the length of a dog's fur or hair. Rather, it's the protein found in any dog's saliva, dander, fur or hair that is the most important source of dog allergens. These allergens -- which, again, may be found in any dog breed -- trigger the allergy problems."


----------



## Bertie1 (5 September 2006)

Does it really matter that much?  As long as it's a healthy, happy dog, who cares whether it's a purebreed, first breed, half breed, half wit....

What's not to approve of?  We crossbreed horses to get characteristics and looks we like from both breeds (eg our much loved ID/TB) so why not dogs?

Seems there's a lot of dog snobbery going on here! 

What's wrong with a nice mongrel?!


----------



## prose (5 September 2006)

Absolutely nothing wrong with mutts; the shelters are crammed to the brim with them and that's where, I feel, you should go if you want a crossbreed.


----------



## Bossdog (5 September 2006)

Surely thats creating a demand, if there are established careful breeders of crossbreeds, isn't it better to buy from them?  You will then get a better idea of the sort of dog you are likely to get.


----------



## Bertie1 (5 September 2006)

I'm with you Jules, I don't see any harm in cross breeds, and while I agree that it's a wonderful thing to get an unwanted mongrel from a shelter, it's not that simple.  They often come with terrible baggage from their previous home.

If someone wants a well-adjusted dog that fits in happily with their lifestyle, they're probably better off with a puppy.  And that way they can choose the breed that suits them best.

And why not a cross-breed?  Most of the purebreeds we are familiar with came from cross-breeding in the first place.   

I know two Springadors, and they're beautiful dogs with great personalities.

Sorry Jules, I don't know anyone that breeds them.  I think most are happy accidents!

The Labradoodle is a lovely dog, and there's a fair few of those being bred now.


----------



## ladyhoghton (12 September 2006)

Hi
I don't know where you are but this morning past a house in Longton, Preston where they are advertising 'springadoor' pups for sale.  Get in touch if you would like me to get the number.  By the way never used this forum thing before so no idea if you will get this or whether it will just get filed in cyberspace.
Regards


----------



## ladyhoghton (12 September 2006)

NB: Just read above and the ones for sale I don't believe are pertaining to be some kind of fancy dan breed just the result of a few too many pig ears, under the stars on a warm summers evening.  For goodness sake has nobody read 'The Last Family in England'?


----------



## chocolabreeda (14 September 2006)

I currently have a litter of springador pups (14/09/2009) ready now. Pups are Black or chocolate some have small White flash on chest.
Mother is Black+White Springer / Father is Chocolate Lab.
Please contact me on 0191 2665991  chocolatelabradorbreeder@msn.com
I am based in Newcastle upon Tyne.


----------



## jacs72 (19 December 2009)

What sort of plank is TURBOBERT !!!!! - they say they don't agree with crossbreeds and call them mongrels. That sort of comment can only come from an ignorant idiot.


----------



## Spudlet (19 December 2009)

I have a great dog that came from a rescue, even if he is a bit batty (he is a spangle after all) and would highly recommend rescuing. Not all of them have issues.


----------



## Nickijem (19 December 2009)

OP - I often see springadors for sale in the classified section of the shooting magazines.  Might be worth a browse through the back pages at the newsagents!


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 December 2009)

Welcome to the forum Jacs, why choose a 2006 post as your first to comment on, and then slag off another member?!


----------



## Spudlet (19 December 2009)

I didn't even notice the date!


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 December 2009)

You ignorant plank!


----------



## Spudlet (19 December 2009)




----------



## FestiveSpirit (19 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
What sort of plank is TURBOBERT !!!!! - they say they don't agree with crossbreeds and call them mongrels. That sort of comment can only come from an ignorant idiot. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pot...kettle....black anyone


----------



## TURBOBERT (19 December 2009)

Pardon - you talking to me???


----------



## Ravenwood (19 December 2009)

QR:  LOL - 12,755 views - Wow!!

Do you think this thread has been bandied about elsewhere?


----------



## pollyl (1 October 2010)

jules1982 said:



			Hi!  Newbie on the board but I hope you can help

I have a wonderful rescue dog who is a lab x springer and I had no idea they were such a good combination, now I am looking for another but I can't for the life of me find anyone who breeds such a cross, can anyone point me in the right directionn?!

Thanks in advance!

Jules x
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jules, I have a black lab bitch and a black and white springer both pedigre and was seriously thinking of breeding with them. Molly is feeling very sorry for herself as she is due in season in next few days will keep you posted if you are interested


----------



## blackcob (1 October 2010)

pollyl, this thread was started four years ago. Google-trawling for potential buyers for a crossbred litter FAIL.


----------



## Foxyfilly (1 October 2010)

pollyl said:



			Hi Jules, I have a black lab bitch and a black and white springer both pedigre and was seriously thinking of breeding with them. Molly is feeling very sorry for herself as she is due in season in next few days will keep you posted if you are interested
		
Click to expand...

Do yourself and her a favour and have her spayed,


----------



## CAYLA (1 October 2010)

blackcob said:



			pollyl, this thread was started four years ago. Google-trawling for potential buyers for a crossbred litter FAIL. 

Click to expand...

LMAO, this post is hillarious, when reading posts like this, "I have an entire dog and a bitch that has seasons, lets just breed" yayyyyyyyyy!  always springs to mind when I read these posts


----------



## springer1021 (1 October 2010)

chocolabreeda said:



			I currently have a litter of springador pups (14/09/2009) ready now. Pups are Black or chocolate some have small White flash on chest.
Mother is Black+White Springer / Father is Chocolate Lab.
Please contact me on 0191 2665991  chocolatelabradorbreeder@msn.com
I am based in Newcastle upon Tyne.
		
Click to expand...

I wish you hadn't put this up especially when you're local 

I'm telling myself over and over "I must NOT ring"    If I say it often enough I might convince myself!

I met a lovely Springador last week looked just like a lab but the bouncyness of a  Springer.


----------

